# Spear skiff prop change?



## wgracida (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys,
I recently purchased a spear LTG and it has the power tech 3 blade stainless 14 pitch. With a Honda 50 tiller. Boat runs like a dream but I was curious if anyone had any input on a different pitch prop? I can get about 31 mph with 2 guys and not too heavy. Any input would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

RPM? Hydraulic jack plate? Tunnel?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Low/mid 30s is probably about right.

Jack Foreman runs a Spear himself. Give him a call and he can tell you what you need.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

wgracida said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently purchased a spear LTG and it has the power tech 3 blade stainless 14 pitch. With a Honda 50 tiller. Boat runs like a dream but I was curious if anyone had any input on a different pitch prop? I can get about 31 mph with 2 guys and not too heavy. Any input would be appreciated!
> Thanks


Did you buy the skiff in palm beach island? The one that came off of a yacht?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I am running a LTG w/Tohatsu 50 with PT SRD3 14p no jack-plate and getting about the same #s. Per RPMs I could drop to a 13 or (maybe)12 if loaded heavy but just haven't bothered.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I am running a LTG w/Tohatsu 50 with PT SRD3 14p no jack-plate and getting about the same #s. Per RPMs I could drop to a 13 or (maybe)12 if loaded heavy but just haven't bothered.


How do you like your skiff? I am thinking about buying one....any regrets?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@LowHydrogen Sometimes its funny how many people are worried about how fast these little skiffs are. A better question is how much water do you need to jump on plane and how does it bite in a turn.

Running in the 30s past half covered crab traps feels fast as hell. *lol*


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> How do you like your skiff? I am thinking about buying one....any regrets?


I'd buy it again tomorrow if I needed a boat. No regrets.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'd buy it again tomorrow if I needed a boat. No regrets.


Nice, can you post some pics?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'd buy it again tomorrow if I needed a boat. No regrets.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

crboggs said:


> @LowHydrogen Sometimes its funny how many people are worried about how fast these little skiffs are. A better question is how much water do you need to jump on plane and how does it bite in a turn.
> 
> Running in the 30s past half covered crab traps feels fast as hell. *lol*


^^^This^^^
I can run by them but I keep thinking I need a jack plate for the Tailfisher so I can also get on plane in the same depth.


----------

